

Windows Phone to be no #2 in market share - FameofLight
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9215277/Windows_Phone_to_hit_second_spot_by_2015_IDC_says?taxonomyId=15

======
rbanffy
I strongly believe IDC can predict whatever they are paid to.

~~~
misio
I strongly believe in your belief.

Windows platform mobile phones are going to have to convert a lot a burnt
fingers to get any decent percentage of the market.

------
pitdesi
Forecasting out that far is a fools game. There were no Android phones just 2
years ago, so it's remarkable that IDC thinks they know what will happen in 4
years.

